# completly new to salt water tanks



## ClarkyJ (Feb 18, 2007)

*Hey I have kept tropical tanks for a while now and Think I mite want to move onto salt water tanks. Im a complete noob with any thing to do with it.

A few noobi qustions.

1, Is the only difference the fact that the water has salt in it or is there other aquiment ?

2,If you do need other equiment other than the stuff required for a tropical one what are they ?


Thanks and any other info A noob such as me needs*


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

...salt water is a bit more complicated...you need RO water to start with...then you mix your salt water...water quality is much more finnicky than freshwater tanks...less room for error...

Then you have to decide if you want a fish only tank or a reef tank...

...then you have to add your substrate or your live rock...

For a reef tank you need special lights, or your corals won't grow...

...you also need a protein skimmer and all your stuff should be housed in a sump...

...and there's much more...but I'll let one of the SW pros answer...


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ClarkyJ said:


> *Hey I have kept tropical tanks for a while now and Think I mite want to move onto salt water tanks. Im a complete noob with any thing to do with it.
> 
> A few noobi qustions.
> 
> ...


THere is a very large amount of difference than just the water having salt. Saltwater is meant to be more expensive and harder than freshwater but they can look a lot nicer.

Salt water needs to contain all nessisary elements, thats why you need to use a high quality salt mix, not low quality or table salt

the equipment is very different in someways. If you are doing a fish only tank freshwater filters will work find but if you are going for reef, you will need other equipment

As i have learned from other members, cheap stuff will not work, buying expensive stuff is the only way this hobby will work with you

If we can have more information we can tell you what equipment you will need


----------



## Vallon (Mar 7, 2007)

I am in the exact situation with the original poster. For me, I want to have 2-3 fish with rocks and sand. 

I think I need protein skimmer. If you get a chance, please post the necessary equipment with a link so I know what it looks like so I look for it at the fish store. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClarkyJ (Feb 18, 2007)

*  Thanks for all your hepl so far does any one know any site that Will basicly give me all the info and guides. Thanks*


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

I think you need to go to the library and get hold of a few saltwater books...

...then I recommend that you buy a couple of the new books for reference...

...THEN you'll be able to ask more specific questions about your particular needs...


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree that you need to start slow. Check out some books at the library, read Tropical Fish Monthly and Coral magazine. Go back and just start reading the numerous posts about salt water before you got here. You'll see the many ways to set up a tank and the various equipment. Read the stickies for suggestions as to the types of setups you might wish to try.

The larger the tank the better. This is fact. It is not a fact that you cannot make a gorgeous mini tank. It is more difficult and requires more discipline to not over stock it. A larger tank allows for errors. 75g is a great starting point. Musho was very close in his recommendations in that cheap equipment is only that, cheap. Good equipment does not have to be expensive to work, but generally it is way more expensive then the Chinese knockoff junk you see floating around. Think of it this way, if most of the good skimmers sell for $200 or more, then it should be obvious the $30 you just found on that amazing website probably is to good to be true.


----------



## Vallon (Mar 7, 2007)

Nevermind, I found it.

equipment I might need, http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=670


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The most important thing before you plan a tank. Is what type of tank you want to setup. Do you want a fish only with live rock or a reef tank.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

Clarky, before I started my saltwater tank I read a good book you might consider to grab at the library. 

It has pretty much all the basics in it. 

HereÃ‚Â´s the link to amazon.com: The Simple Guide to Marine Aquariums

ItÃ‚Â´s by far not enough considering the different water parameters but it covers all the rest.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sleepy said:


> Clarky, before I started my saltwater tank I read a good book you might consider to grab at the library.
> 
> It has pretty much all the basics in it.
> 
> ...


i actually didnt like that book enough, it followed a linear path saying, the best filter is a wet dry, then it kept on talking about wet dries and nothing else. It also didnt cover enough about lighting. The Simple Guide to Freshwater Aquariums was the better book in that series thingy.

The book is ok but there might be better ones out there


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> The book is ok but there might be better ones out there


Probably, I had quite a few to read and took the best out of all of them. 

I think this one is good, too:
The New Marine Aquarium: Step-By-Step Setup & Stocking Guide


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

I am in the same boat a beginer!!!! http://www.fishlore.com/SaltwaterBeginners.htm


----------

